

Nextdoor: A neighborhood social network that is being used to fight crime - dglassan
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/12/crime-fighting-social-networks?param=value

======
wtracy
I actually got an advertisement in my mail for Nextdoor. I followed the
instructions and plugged in my zipcode on their website. It told me that
nobody had organized a group for my neighborhood, and that I could either
start one myself, or sign up to be notified when someone else did.

Maybe I should have put my email address on the "waiting list", but at that
point I just closed my browser and moved on.

------
rckrd
Reminds me of a previous HN submission:
[http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/12/07/local-police-
po...](http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/12/07/local-police-post-
mugshots-on-pinterest-leading-to-a-57-boost-in-arrests/)

I think the key is using this technique on already established social
networks. This seems like it would only target those who have actually had
crimes committed against them: I'm not going to be browsing Nextdoor if
nothing has happened to me.

~~~
carbocation
> I'm not going to be browsing Nextdoor if nothing has happened to me.

As a Baltimore denizen, I respectfully submit that not everyone thinks that
way.

------
dglassan
This has the potential to be a great example of software making a real
difference. I'd never heard about nextdoor until a few days ago when my
parents of all people told me how great it was and that they had heard on
nextdoor of a series of break ins around our neighborhood. I've now heard
greats things about nextdoor multiple times from different people since then

------
danboarder
Nextdoor is an example of more practical/useful local social networking.
Social apps/sites can serve greater needs than selling coupon deals and ads,
and I hope we see more user-focused development like this (as opposed to
advertiser-focussed development).

~~~
adidash
Completely agree with you. Definitely see a variety of beneficial use cases
... wish it worked outside US.

------
sixQuarks
I have a feeling Nextdoor is going to be huge.

------
qbrass
Sounds like something I'd monitor if I were going to rob a neighborhood.

